# Sunscreen for dogs



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Do any of you use sunscreen for your dogs? Mine is white with pink skin and she just got shaved down really close and in some parts, down to the skin because she was so matted. So I'm worried about her getting sunburned. I've read that white dogs are more susceptible to sunburn and skin cancer and that you can use baby sunscreen on them. I was just wondering if you use it and if so, what brand? I would prefer one with no chemical sunscreens. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I know several people here use kid/baby sunscreen...though I'm not sure on the brands. We used to use the banana boat kids/baby stuff on the horses though.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

if you can find "Bull Frog" brand, get the one for children.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'll take a look at those. Do these products have titanium dioxide or zinc oxide?


----------

